# ALPINE PXE-0850S WIRELESS AUDIO PROCESSOR



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

I have scene several videos on this processor but have not found much to read on it. Looks like it has 12 output channels at 25 watts per channel. You also can do all your adjustments wirelessly via bluetooth. Who knows how well it will work or how it will sound. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9a_SDs9Ra-8



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I've got high hopes for it, the h800 is still 1 of my fav dsps


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Lycancatt said:


> I've got high hopes for it, the h800 is still 1 of my fav dsps




We shall see, I liked the h800 alot as well....the 12 channels out is something i wasn’t expecting, and for them all to be amplified is surprising as well, i meant not much power but could work very well in a factory system


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Focused4door (Aug 15, 2015)

I wonder if the 25 watts is 4 Ohms and if it is 2 Ohm stable? Amplifier bridgeable?

That said, lots of people could get by with 25 watts for mids, highs, and rear fill.

Even just a 12 channel DSP is going to be a pretty big hit.


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

I’m interested in what the PRICE is gonna be. I already know they’re gonna deliver with the great features & SQ. The H800 was already a great piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

gumbeelee said:


> We shall see, I liked the h800 alot as well....the 12 channels out is something i wasn’t expecting, and for them all to be amplified is surprising as well, i meant not much power but could work very well in a factory system


If you freeze and read the CES display info it says 12 Ch out with *8* CH x 25W. Looks like they're anticipating internal amps for low-power channels with external amps for high-power channels similar to what Audiotec Fischer does on some of their Match line DSP/amp units.

Could be a very sweet option on the market, especially if they retain a logic that mixes a 'true center' as I believe the H800 among few others does.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

FordEscape said:


> If you freeze and read the CES display info it says 12 Ch out with *8* CH x 25W. Looks like they're anticipating internal amps for low-power channels with external amps for high-power channels similar to what Audiotec Fischer does on some of their Match line DSP/amp units.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be a very sweet option on the market, especially if they retain a logic that mixes a 'true center' as I believe the H800 among few others does.




I did not catch that; i will have to watch it again


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Found a User Manual here https://usermanual.wiki/Alpine-Electronics-of-America/PXE-0850S

Looks very interesting, no reference to Dolby so probably safe to assume that license / technology isn't part of the deal, not enough info there for me to discern what sort of center channel mixing logic is pre-configured, if any.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

FordEscape said:


> Found a User Manual here https://usermanual.wiki/Alpine-Electronics-of-America/PXE-0850S
> 
> 
> 
> Looks very interesting, no reference to Dolby so probably safe to assume that license / technology isn't part of the deal, not enough info there for me to discern what sort of center channel mixing logic is pre-configured, if any.




Looks like they finally done away with ai-net controls


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Just downloaded the app for it. Kinda cool... It's called PXE-DSP APP in the Apple app store.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

There has been a lot of discussion about this DSP on FB (much of it deleted) as well as the CES 2018 thread. Here are some of my comments from the CES thread...



rton20s said:


> On to the new Alpine processor. What you need to understand first, and foremost, is that this is not a processor developed for the US market. The processor was developed and has been available for some time in the Chinese market. Alpine is in the process of getting everything converted over to English on the software and documentation side for the US market.
> 
> It is clear by the DSP features that it was not meant to be a replacement for the H800. When you look at the spec sheet. Where the new DSP shines is in factory integration. Still, for 99% or customers, it will be more than capable of meeting all of their needs.
> 
> In talking with Alpine, they stated that they are continuing to develop the next generation of DSP that will likely be the replacement of the H800. I asked them specifically about retaining the licensed upmixing algorithms currently in use in the H800 and they indicated that it was their intention to do just that. My speculation is that within the next couple of years we will see a more powerful version of the H800. Most likely something that combines the features of the 0850S and the H800. Twelve channels and the upmixers.


And don't quote me on it, but for some reason a $600 price point for the PXE-850S with the controller is what I am recalling.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

are people actually using that many speakers in their cars now?for me i cant see doing that especially in a pickup like the one ive got


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> are people actually using that many speakers in their cars now?for me i cant see doing that especially in a pickup like the one ive got


Center channel and rear channel, some do loves this. Still, without detail DSP being used and delta-sigma DACs, ~$700 is kinda high price. A latest MiniDSP also comes with 12 channels and cheaper to come with.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

kyheng said:


> Center channel and rear channel, some do loves this. Still, without detail DSP being used and delta-sigma DACs, ~$700 is kinda high price. A latest MiniDSP also comes with 12 channels and cheaper to come with.


Remember: apples-to-apples.

Amps in the DSP footprint add value for some, the field of DSP users is growing and with lots of diverse 'wants and needs' .... variety of choice is good, IMHO, glad that Alpine is continuing to pursue the market with multiple diverse models, it'll never be a 'one-size-fits-all' sort of thing.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

FordEscape said:


> Remember: apples-to-apples.
> 
> 
> 
> Amps in the DSP footprint add value for some, the field of DSP users is growing and with lots of diverse 'wants and needs' .... variety of choice is good, IMHO, glad that Alpine is continuing to pursue the market with multiple diverse models, it'll never be a 'one-size-fits-all' sort of thing.




I am also very happy alpine is coming out with newer dsp’s. I couldnt even imagine having a set-up now without a dsp. Its the most important part of any system, so I want all manufactures to produce quality dsp’s


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

FordEscape said:


> Remember: apples-to-apples.
> 
> Amps in the DSP footprint add value for some, the field of DSP users is growing and with lots of diverse 'wants and needs' .... variety of choice is good, IMHO, glad that Alpine is continuing to pursue the market with multiple diverse models, it'll never be a 'one-size-fits-all' sort of thing.


You are absolutely right on this, After comparing to C-DSP, looks like this Alpine's offering will be better, comes with the bluetooth module, speaker outs(which I like it for my center and rear channels). Only no DD or others overpriced license.


----------



## Saturnsl2lover (Mar 26, 2017)

I wonder if you can run the 8 powered channels in combination with the 12 rca channels? If it did that i would buy it ?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Saturnsl2lover said:


> I wonder if you can run the 8 powered channels in combination with the 12 rca channels? If it did that i would buy it ?


In combination? I am sure. In addition to? Nope. If you use 8 powered channels, the equivalent RCAs should receive the same exact processed signals. So, with the 8 powered, you should have 4 unique low level RCAs left for processing and output.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

And here she is ....


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

I mean here


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow, crap resize job. Anyways the dsp is out as of today.


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Not out yet. Pre-order maybe but not shipping yet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah, said it should arrive april 20th.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Well i placed an order this morning for one. Should arrive april 23. Ill b swopping out an ms8. 
We will see


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Jcmamma said:


> Well i placed an order this morning for one. Should arrive april 23. Ill b swopping out an ms8.
> We will see


Any update? Do you like it?


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

So i have been trying to reply to this for a while now. 

I got my dsp early and installed it asap. To be honest i have been waiting to tune the system as a whole. I still need to split my rear tweets to my amp and get rid of my passive xovers. I downloaded REW and have an Audio frog ? UMI-1 mic for tuning but have not been able to tune yet. Probably this weekend. Hopefully!

As for the dsp its self? The install was simple. The app for my phone is awesome and very convenient!! The PC software is awesome too. The parametric eq ROCKS! The “mixer” and “output screen” are very convenient. 

It all sounds good out of the box with basic xovers and time alignments to b honest. Looking forward to do a real tune and curve on this thing. 

Happy over all though. More options than im use to coming from an MS-8.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

I just installed one today in a 2016 Charger with beats, I will be doing a full tune tomorrow and write up what I find.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

So i had a chance to “try” and tune my system using REW and a calibrated mic. ...i think i just suck at it. ?‍♂? 
So after not being happy with the resaults (twice),not that it didnt sound good,just wasnt what i know could be achieved. I riped out the mic, shut down REW and just used my ears and the 31 band p.eq on my laptop. I then time aligned the speakers, shut down the rear speakers, and took each pair at a time and eq’d them as pairs. Mids, to tweets, to mid bass, then added the center and then started adding in the rear fill speakers by pairs. ... i have to say after three days of listening to rock, hiphop, classic rock, tecno, dance, electronic, u name it.....it ALL sounds great! Like im listening to it for the first time again. 
I still will be tweaking it hear and there a bit but damn it sounds really good.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

any one using the built in amp. Is it enough with only 25w per channel?


----------



## 112db (Feb 18, 2018)

Curious to know how this handles 2 inputs. If you had it set up to take in a stock h/u and also use a direct digital input, does it automatically switch to the digital when there's a signal present? I looked at the manual but it's not that well translated.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

You choose the input you want to use in a dropdown button.


----------



## oranges (Jul 19, 2017)

anyone else have any thought on this product? Im thinking of purchasing.


----------



## qwank (Aug 4, 2013)

oranges said:


> anyone else have any thought on this product? Im thinking of purchasing.


I really wanted to get this but needed an all in one unit since I don't have rooms for a ton of amps. I ended up with a JL Audio 6 channel VXI.


----------



## CRVShield9 (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi guys. I am contemplating of purchasing this unit and sell my RF DSR1. Is it really worth the price ($699)? What are the benefits or advantages compared to a DSR1? Thank you and looking forward for your inputs. 

Also is this a better DSP than PXA H800 or a Helix 8?


----------



## oranges325 (Apr 10, 2016)

Getting one installed tomorrow. Still would like to know what people think of this processor. Going to be powering some audiofrog gb1 tweeters with this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I liked mine... while it lasted! I took my car to my installer to build a trunk baffle & amp/DSP rack. When he plugged everything in & powered it up, nothing happened. When he called Alpine they said they hadn't heard of that issue before. He's still waiting to hear back from Alpine for a replacement... going on week #2 now. 

A big reason why I decided to go with this unit was the use of my iPhone to tune on the fly instead of having to wait until I get home & pull out a laptop or tablet.


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

That suks to hear of issues like that, right out of the box. 
I like mine. Being able to use my phone on the fly to adjust anything that i might need to is awesome. No laptop! The funtions are great and probly more than i should be allowed to have access to really. Lol


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

I should add, im not powering any of my speakers with this DSP though. Cant give you any feedback on that.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Jcmamma said:


> I should add, im not powering any of my speakers with this DSP though. Cant give you any feedback on that.


I have a couple channels from the DSP powering the stock rear door speakers so I can experiment with multiple midbasses.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

I recently just finished installing my PXE; those of you that have one installed, does your DSP remain on after key off? 

I have my ILX-207 remote wire connected to the "ACC" wire on the DSP, & using the "rem out" from the DSP to turn on the amplifiers. When I key off, the amplifiers turn off, the head unit turns off, but the DSP & the DSP controller remain on for what seems like 45-60 seconds. 

Other than that anomaly, the DSP functions perfectly.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Can't say for sure, but it seems like I remember it having a delayed shutdown time when we were first setting it up, then just assumed that's what it's supposed to do. :shrug:


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Yeah, mine takes 1-2 minutes to completely power down. Which i like actually. When i pump gas its still connected to my phone when i start the car back up ??


----------



## oranges325 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sounds pretty good. Never thought a DSP would make a big difference. So far no issues and can’t say if the DSP says on longer or not since I didn’t install the controller, since I figured I would set it and forget. 

Happy with the purchase. But it makes me curious if there are any differences I would notice from this DSP and a bit10 or other DSPs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Its a slippery slope...watch your step!! Lol


----------



## oranges325 (Apr 10, 2016)

Does anyone know if settings on the dsp are saved and don’t get deleted if car battery was unhooked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

I installed some 0 gauge wire a few weeks back. Obviously i had to disconnect the battery to do so and the dsp held all the presets just fine.


----------



## Aarontww (Aug 7, 2018)

Hi to all enthusiast and experts. I recently took over a set of focal k2 power 165kx3 3 way component and also bought this alpine dsp.

Currently I have a 4ch amp and a 12 inch boxed subwoofer which I intend to make use of. 

Some questions I have in my head.

Was advised that I can actually have the dsp power up my tweeter and mid bass. Using dsp pre out to my 4 ch amp, then 2 ch to power the door bass speakers of the focal and 2ch bridged for my subwoofer. (I would need to do level matching)

My concern is using the 25 watt dsp output to power the tweeter and mid bass maybe insufficient? Or does anyone have any idea? The speaker specs stats max power 240 watt, nom. Power 120 watt rms. 

Any foreseeable issues? 

Any recommendations how I can proceed with current setup?

Thanks for


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Aarontww said:


> Hi to all enthusiast and experts. I recently took over a set of focal k2 power 165kx3 3 way component and also bought this alpine dsp.
> 
> Currently I have a 4ch amp and a 12 inch boxed subwoofer which I intend to make use of.
> 
> ...


For clarification, what you are wanting to do is power your tweeters and midrange drivers with the Alpine DSP (25W) then use your 4 CH amp to power your midbass with two channels and your subwoofer with two channels bridged? 

Will it work? Likely. 

Will it be optimal? Far from it. 

What amp will you be using for the midbass and subwoofer?

What is the model subwoofer and type (sealed, vented, etc.) and size of enclosure? 

At the very least, I would recommend adding at least a mono amp for the sub, allowing the 4 channel amp to be used for your midbasses and midranges. That would leave the DSP/Amp to power only the tweeters. 

Another option would be a 5 channel amp. With that you would have a channel for your subwoofer, 4 channels to bridge to your midbasses and a channel each for your midranges and tweeters.


----------



## Aarontww (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes. I am using an enclosed boxed up rockford punch subwoofer. 

My 4ch amp is also a rockford amp. So bridged 2ch for the woofer and 2ch using pre out from the alpine pxe0850s to go into the amp and having the last 2ch for the mid bass. Powering mid and tweeter using the pxe0850s. 

If I remove the subwoofer would it be a bad idea? 

When u mentioned far from optimal. In your opinion if I stick to the initial plan of dsp powering mid and tweeter. What would be expecting of the sound? Would a good tuning suffice to bring out the best of the setup?


----------



## Projektmkvii (Oct 3, 2012)

Just an FYI Subwoofer level control is now available through the controller. You will need to send in the controller to Alpine to get it updated. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

maresgti12 said:


> Just an FYI Subwoofer level control is now available through the controller. You will need to send in the controller to Alpine to get it updated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So just the controller? How long did Alpine have it to do the update?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Gotta send the controller in?! What is this foolishness lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcmamma (Apr 5, 2017)

Send it in ? ? Wtf

Pure fukery


----------



## BooleanBreaker (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello all,

I am looking at using this dsp to power four separate 2 ohm tweets from the Focal ES 165KX2 component set, and was curious what the ramifications would be to run these through this dsp/amp? Additionally it seems that amp does not allow bridging, can anyone confirm this?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Why not just a software update similar to the firmware versions the h800 had.. hmmmm. Can someone actually confirm this as well as any cost from alpine to do so?





maresgti12 said:


> Just an FYI Subwoofer level control is now available through the controller. You will need to send in the controller to Alpine to get it updated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND (Jun 30, 2017)

BooleanBreaker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking at using this dsp to power four separate 2 ohm tweets from the Focal ES 165KX2 component set, and was curious what the ramifications would be to run these through this dsp/amp? Additionally it seems that amp does not allow bridging, can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The built in power is for only up to 8 channels while low level rca out is 12. You can choose and assign up to 12 channels. The 8 channels of power is IC chip power, similar to radio deck power. Just think of it as cleaner signal that’s a bit more power. 

As for 25 watts, it’s more than enough to power the tweeters in your setup 



BillC said:


> Why not just a software update similar to the firmware versions the h800 had.. hmmmm. Can someone actually confirm this as well as any cost from alpine to do so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The controller has to be shipped to Alpine Service dept because there needs to a physical soldering inside the controller.... it’s not just a software update. There will be no cost to do so but I’m sure you will have to take care of the shipping.


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

We have a Honda Civic demo car here at our shop that is using only the Alpine PXE850s as amp , source ,and processor.

drivers are
Hertz Mille Signature matched tweeters (yes pretty old tweeters at this point)
Hertz Hi Energy XL Midbass
Audiofrog G12 D4 subwoofer

provides a great demo for how little of power is actually needed while still sounding pretty good

We run 2 internal channels of the amp to each coil of the subwoofer
and 4 other channels to each tweeter and mid bass driver. We can probably even get more out of this if we used drivers up front that weren't on such the higher end of the spectrum, but it was more a throw things we have sitting around together and see what this processor can do kind of thing. 

As a Source, its used with an iPhone on a magic mount as the source and its never bee na problem connects every time and is reliable. 

Ive also had one of these processors in my own personal car as a standalone processor. equipment with it was:

Audiofrog GB10 Tweets
Audiofrog GB40 Midrange
Audiofrog GB60 Midbass
Audiofrog GB10 subwoofers (2)
Arc Audio XDI 1200.6
Arc Audio XDI 1100.1


I go through equipment in my car as I am afforded the ability to try new things all the time. while it sounded great tonality wise, I always felt like my time alignment just wasn't right, even after tweeking it a few times with spreadsheets provided by alpine and whatnot it just didn't seem right. I took it out and replaced it with a Hertz H8 , Bitone and later Helix DSP2 and my time alignment numbers that I have memorized at this point were put in and sounded perfect again. I didn't have anything out of phase or any drivers moved or anything just some weird gremlin so to speak. 

The original car I spoke of time aligned as expected and without issue though so no idea there. for what it gives you and the convienancy of it, id take it over other options in the price range easily.


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

fish said:


> So just the controller? How long did Alpine have it to do the update?



Has anyone confirmed this. I emailed tech support and didn't get a reply from them. I searched the knowledge base and no updates are available in the American site.


----------



## CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND (Jun 30, 2017)

BillC said:


> fish said:
> 
> 
> > So just the controller? How long did Alpine have it to do the update?
> ...


Once the Service department receive the controller, they should be able to get it updated and sent back. I would say give it about 4-7 business days. As shipping can take a few days depending on where you are located. 

I am the Alpine Brand Specialist for Region 1 (West Coast) 


Best regards,

Chris


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND said:


> Once the Service department receive the controller, they should be able to get it updated and sent back. I would say give it about 4-7 business days. As shipping can take a few days depending on where you are located.
> 
> I am the Alpine Brand Specialist for Region 1 (West Coast)
> 
> ...


Ok, they responded, said talk to the dealer that sold it to me, he is checking out what needs to be done. They only need the controller correct? I would like to begin my install very soon. They do not need the main unit for software update?.


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Can someone post a pic of how the remote commander screen looks once the modifications are made? 

I will be using a deck with fr/rr/sw analog outputs, as well as toslink, I can setup analog to have sub control from the deck, or I can use a bass knob, this would cover sub level independent adjustments in analog or digital as the source, sucks that these old ainet decks only output the DVD drive digitally. 


It occurs to me that even FM, ipod, and SiriusXM sources go through the decks dac for processing, has anyone ever attempted to grab all sources from the built in dac of the alpine ina-w910 and divert all sources to the digital output?


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Anyone have additional feedback on this unit? I've got a factory radio I can't swap (Lexus GX), and this seems to make more sense than using my existing H800+RUX. Plus the additional DSP channels and built-in amps will allow me to go active 3-way fronts + Sub, and use built-in amps for rear doors.

The lossless Bluetooth streaming seems like the best way to bypass the factory system bar none - but I have read some issues with it disconnecting and requiring a hard reset. Anyone confirm this?

Grazie!


----------



## Chevtech (Jun 26, 2019)

BooleanBreaker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking at using this dsp to power four separate 2 ohm tweets from the Focal ES 165KX2 component set, and was curious what the ramifications would be to run these through this dsp/amp? Additionally it seems that amp does not allow bridging, can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We just did this to my son's car and mine. Son has 4 KX2 tweets, I am running 2 KX2 tweets, and some Aura Sound bass shakers as well off the DSP. they sound amazing, perfect power for the tweets, just barely not enough to run my 50W bass shakers to the point that I want to turn them down, you can feel it, and it augments my sub well with proper time phase syncing, but the RMS bass shakers are at only half rated power so that's not surprising.

Todd


----------



## Chevtech (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh, and every shred of documentation I have found on this DSP (there's almost none out there, pretty sure it was designed somewhere non-English speaking) says you cannot bridge channels. Think I even found a factory rep response somewhere to that effect, went down that rabbit hole for a couple of hours cumulatively. It's too bad, bridgeable this DSP would be a FANTASTIC piece of equipment! Have to find a 3" midrange Amp for 50W RMS power. ??


----------



## Chevtech (Jun 26, 2019)

Question for those that might know: What is the "Lossless" protocol this DSP uses? How can I know if my Samsung Note 9 is capable of that protocol when Alpine gives us only: "Lossless" as the definition? Spent a couple hours on that rabbit hole as well. ??


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

CREATIVE_AUTOSOUND said:


> Once the Service department receive the controller, they should be able to get it updated and sent back. I would say give it about 4-7 business days. As shipping can take a few days depending on where you are located.
> 
> I am the Alpine Brand Specialist for Region 1 (West Coast)
> 
> ...


I'd say 7 days times 5! over a month now, still no word.


----------



## HRLTim (Sep 20, 2019)

Anyone know why the phase adjustment is greyed out? Clicking the 0° button just changes the phase 180°. I'd ask Alpine, but their tech support is useless.


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine aren't greyed out..


----------



## HRLTim (Sep 20, 2019)

Have you been able to adjust them & if so could you tell me how? When I click the 'Bass phase' box and 'Phase EQ' box nothing happens. Same thing when I click the graph.

To clarify, I'm talking about these adjustments that are circled-


----------



## Def!ant (Dec 30, 2014)

HRLTim said:


> Have you been able to adjust them & if so could you tell me how? When I click the 'Bass phase' box and 'Phase EQ' box nothing happens. Same thing when I click the graph.
> 
> To clarify, I'm talking about these adjustments that are circled-
> View attachment 270498


Yeah, I'm pickin' up what you're puttin' down. 

I'll plug into it tonight & see if those are adjustable for me & report back.


----------



## Jsnichols2 (Jul 17, 2019)

I'm considering this unit as an upgrade from the Dayton DSP-408. Does anyone know for sure what DAC chip Alpine uses, or can at least say for sure if it supports 192khz? Thanks!


----------

